# New HGVC Resort at Lake Las Vegas Resort



## rfb813 (Mar 26, 2007)

Here is the latest announcement:

*Hilton Hotels Corporation Announces Plans to Develop 200-Unit Hilton Grand Vacations Timeshare and 50-Unit Waldorf=Astoria Fractional Project Within the Lake Las Vegas Resort*
Monday March 26, 4:52 pm ET 


ORLANDO, Fla.--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Hilton Hotels Corporation (NYSE:HLT - News) through its timeshare division Hilton Grand Vacations Company, LLC, announced plans today to build a spectacular project featuring 200 Hilton timeshare units and a 50-unit luxury fractional Waldorf=Astoria component within the Lake Las Vegas Resort in Henderson, Nevada.

The project will be developed on a 17.5 acre lakefront parcel overlooking the 17th hole and the 18th tee of the Jack Nicklaus designed Reflection Bay Golf Course. Development of the project is currently in the design phase, with groundbreaking targeted for early 2008 and an opening date projected for fall of 2009.

In January 2006, The Waldorf=Astoria Collection® of luxury hotels was announced to extend the cachet of New York's legendary Waldorf=Astoria® hotel. The Waldorf=Astoria project at Lake Las Vegas Resort will be the first fractional lodging product to be developed by Hilton. "Hilton Grand Vacations is thrilled to announce that this spectacular new ownership project, including our first luxury fractional component, is being planned to enhance Hilton's lodging portfolio in Las Vegas," said Antoine Dagot, President and CEO, Hilton Grand Vacations, LLC. "Lake Las Vegas is a spectacular location, offering us an extraordinary opportunity to provide our clientele with two distinctive, upscale ownership options - one bearing the renowned Hilton name and one a luxurious Waldorf=Astoria."

Hilton Grand Vacations Company will be responsible for the sale of ownership interests and the property management of the Hilton Grand Vacations(TM) and Waldorf=Astoria products. The project will offer a distinctive array of guest amenities highlighted by an expansive full-service spa, golf course privileges, and access to the 320 acre Lake Las Vegas.

"We are very excited about the development of Lake Las Vegas for Waldorf=Astoria Collection fractional residences. We believe these new fractional residences, our first in this arena, is a great brand extension for The Waldorf=Astoria Collection of hotels and will set a new standard for its luxury offerings and its outstanding features," said David Greydanus, senior vice president - brand management for The Waldorf=Astoria Collection.

"The Hilton timeshare and The Waldorf=Astoria fractional projects are the perfect addition to Lake Las Vegas Resort," said Ronald F. Boeddeker, Chairman of Transcontinental Properties, Inc., the managing partner of Lake Las Vegas Resort. "Lake Las Vegas Resort offers residents and guests top-quality lodging and living choices by some of the world's top hospitality names and the nation's top builders. We welcome the addition of the Hilton developments to our unique resort destination."

About Lake Las Vegas Resort

Lake Las Vegas Resort is a premier residential resort destination situated on a privately owned, 320-acre lake located 17 miles from the Las Vegas Strip. Within the 3,592-acre master planned resort are residential offerings including custom home sites, waterfront and golf villas, resort condominiums and luxury executive homes. Lake Las Vegas Resort is also home to a collection of three challenging golf courses by Jack Nicklaus and Tom Weiskopf, with a fourth course currently under construction designed by Tom Fazio. Available to residents and guests are spas, full-service marinas with watercraft rentals and yacht cruises, and MonteLago Village, an enclave offering water's edge restaurants and cafes, boutiques and the 40,000-square-foot Casino MonteLago. For more information, call (877) LLV-LAKE (558-5253) or visit www.lakelasvegas.com.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2007)

That's a great location if you want to get away from all the hustle and bustle of the strip.  

It's currently more of a residential area than a tourist area.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 26, 2007)

HGVC really needs to start looking for NEW locations. They keep rehashing old locations with new resorts. The only expansion into new markets is with affiliate resorts and all those units are not available to HGVC members. 

Sorry HGVC but you're getting BORING IMO. Start building more resorts in NEW locations instead of new resorts in OLD locaions. You can only have so many units in Orlando, Vegas and Hawaii. There's more to the world than the three top travel destinations. Granted sales are possibly better there but I like a little varity to my life.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 26, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> HGVC really needs to start looking for NEW locations. They keep rehashing old locations with new resorts.



Did you get your Grand Times yet?  We got ours this afternoon and though they don't mention new locations they are mulling of possibly changing the HGVC name.....

Perhaps they could call it the: 

​_Hilton Clubs for people who only want to travel to Orlando, Vegas & Hawaii _


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 27, 2007)

ricoba said:


> Did you get your Grand Times yet?  We got ours this afternoon and though they don't mention new locations they are mulling of possibly changing the HGVC name.....
> 
> Perhaps they could call it the:
> 
> ​_Hilton Clubs for people who only want to travel to Orlando, Vegas & Hawaii _




Maybe something like OVH (for Orlando, Vegas, Hawaii) and friends. 

They keep "mulling" different ideas but all they ever seem to really do is build in the same three area's and try to get affiliates everywhere else.


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2007)

> Perhaps they could call it the:
> Hilton Clubs for people who only want to travel to Orlando, Vegas & Hawaii



:hysterical:


----------



## timeos2 (Mar 27, 2007)

So you aren't excited about the monstrous new HGVC just getting underway in Lake Buena Vista on Palm Parkway?  It's about a mile away from the old one..


----------



## ricoba (Mar 27, 2007)

timeos2 said:


> So you aren't excited about the monstrous new HGVC just getting underway in Lake Buena Vista on Palm Parkway?  It's about a mile away from the old one..




Yes John, we HGVC owners here on TUG are really super excited!  

Can't you feel the love we have here when we talk about new HGVC developments???    

By the way Doug, I like that OVH name, maybe we should submit it to Kim Krieger!


----------



## chesterbhoy (Mar 27, 2007)

I dont think the new resorts in the new locations of New York and Portugal-Algarve would fit into your the proposed new name!


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't see Lake Las Vegas as a great location for a resort, unless you are planning on mainly staying at the resort and relaxing, as you might in Hawaii, etc.  Lake Las Vegas is a fur piece from The Strip.  Other than the rinky-dink Casino MonteLago, the closest casino will be Fiesta Henderson, and besides being perhaps 10 miles away, its tacky, tacky, tacky.  Its probably a half hour to 40 minutes to The Strip on a good day.

Fern


----------



## AwayWeGo (Mar 27, 2007)

*H.G.V.C. Branson MO?  H.G.V.C. Clearwater Beach FL?  H.G.V.C. Reno NV?*

As non-owners of HGVC, we really loved it when we got an outstanding RCI week-for-week 3BR exchange into HGVC Sea World using as trade bait our dinky 2BR grass-roof mud-shack timeshare in a far-off foreign land overseas.  That was September 2005, so the off-season timing may have had something to do with that advantageous timeshare trade, I don't know. 

Remaining on our timeshare Wish List is a stay some day at HGVC International Drive. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 27, 2007)

chesterbhoy said:


> I dont think the new resorts in the new locations of New York and Portugal-Algarve would fit into your the proposed new name!




I guess I'd try to count them if they weren't continueing to overbuild in the three main hot spots. Correct me if I'm wrong but the new locations are suppose to require more points than the OVH units aren't they? I know when I purcased, a point being a point was one of the advantages of owning at HGVC. Seems as if they've removed that advantage. I'd be as well off owning at Fairfield or Worldmark if HGVC were to play by those rules.


----------



## PigsDad (Mar 27, 2007)

dougp26364 said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong but the new locations are suppose to require more points than the OVH units aren't they? I know when I purcased, a point being a point was one of the advantages of owning at HGVC. Seems as if they've removed that advantage. I'd be as well off owning at Fairfield or Worldmark if HGVC were to play by those rules.



Not true!  The Portugal (and the new California) property will use the standard point chart (7000 pts for a 2BR Platinum, for example).  That one (and the new California location) are in the 2007 members guide.  The *only* resort that is confirmed to cost more points is the  Grand Waikikian at the HHV.  But that one will have a waterpark as part of the resort -- seems reasonable that it would cost more points.

I have seen lots of people claiming that the new HGVC resorts will cost more points, but as far as I can tell, that is just talk at this point.

Kurt


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2007)

It's more than just talk the Fall 2006 Grand Times stated on page 8



> "The amount of ClubPoints at HGVC resorts has been based on two factors: the season (Platinum, Gold, etc) and the type of unit (one bedroom, two bedroom, etc). *Starting with the next generation of resorts, a third component will come into play.*
> 
> The third dimension is the actual property itself.......The changes will affect the number of ClubPoints awarded to Members who own at these resorts, and *it will also affect the number of ClubPoints all Members need to make reservations at the new properties*. ClubPoints at existing HGVC properties will not change
> The ClubPoints structure for the next generation of properties will reflect the unique aspects of the new resorts, such as furnishings, location, services and amenities..............



Now perhaps not all new locations will have a point increase but HGVC is only promising that the existing properties won't change.

The 3rd component can be anything.
The description for the 3rd HGVC Orlando resort states "extensive amenities including a super pool with interactive water features".


----------



## alwysonvac (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm assuming we can trade into the new resorts using RCI points to avoid the HGVC point increase for the next generation of HGVC resorts.


----------



## ricoba (Mar 27, 2007)

alwysonvac said:


> I'm assuming we can trade into the new resorts using RCI points to avoid the HGVC point increase for the next generation of HGVC resorts.



Now that's very good thinking! 

But unfortunately the current Hawaiian Village is almost never, if ever, found in RCI . 

So my assumption will be the same will be true of the new New York City project announced.

It may be easier in the newly announced Orlando, since Orlando has lots and lots of current timeshares of all sorts of brands...I don't know, just guessing.

Didn't I read that the Grand Waikikian will start at 9200 pts per week 

And to think, I felt so proud of myself when Hilton sold me a Platinum week....thinking I was one of the creme de le creme of Hilton owners!


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 28, 2007)

This is from my recent post on another thread:

HGVC Grand Waikikian Point Structure 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I'm in Hilton Hawaiin Village now. Went to a sales presentation the other day. The brochure I was given shows the point structure for the new Grand Waikikian slated to open in early 2009:

Garden View - 1BR - plat. 7200, gld. 5100
2BR - plat. 10500, gld. 7500
Partial Ocean - 1BR+ - plat. 9300, gld. 6300
2BR+ - plat. 12600, gld. 8700
Ocean View - 1BR premier - plat. 12600, gld. 8700
2BR premier - plat. 14400, gld. 10500
Penthouse - 2BR plat. 24000, gld. 17500
3BR plat. 28750, gld. 24000

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Mar 28, 2007)

nonutrix, I knew I had seen those numbers recently, just didn't remember where.  Thanks for posting again.  It's gonna be pricey point wise to stay there.  

Those garden view rooms aren't going to be more like parking garage views aren't they?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 28, 2007)

ricoba,

I think you are right - the views will be of the parking garage.  At least it has a pretty flower on it!     We always call the 'no view' units 'dumpster views'.  Then, if it is anything better than that we are  happy!

nonutrix


----------



## OnMedic (Mar 29, 2007)

What do you think... the points structure for the new orlando resort will be similar to the other new clubs in Hawaii and New York?


----------



## nonutrix (Mar 29, 2007)

OnMedic,

If the new Orlando property has "extensive amenities and a super pool," I think that you can count on it having a higher point structure.

nonutrix


----------



## ricoba (Mar 29, 2007)

Isn't it going to have to be super duper swanky to justify the extra points, considering the vast amount of timeshare choices currently in Orlando?

What do you think they will have to do to charge the higher point scale there?


----------



## Bxian (Mar 30, 2007)

We are new owners and just gor our welcome package yesterday.  In looking at the list of resorts, I was glad to see that the Portugal and California resorts will be using the existing point system.

Did anyone hhappen to notice that there is also a new resort affiliate  on marco Island listed with 3 bedroom units?  it is not on the beach, but may be of interest to those who need larger units.


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 30, 2007)

Bxian said:


> We are new owners and just gor our welcome package yesterday.  In looking at the list of resorts, I was glad to see that the Portugal and California resorts will be using the existing point system.
> 
> Did anyone hhappen to notice that there is also a new resort affiliate  on marco Island listed with 3 bedroom units?  it is not on the beach, but may be of interest to those who need larger units.




So long as they use the existing point system like their sales staff sold customers on as a benefit of HGVC over others that use points based reservation systems, then thank goodness they're starting to expand Hilton branded properties. Otherwise shame on them for selling thousands of people into a system that's "better than the others because we don't raise point requirements with each new resort."

I know, I know, if a TS salesmans lips are moving they're probably lying. Of course it's not really a lie until your employer changes the rules and makes a lier out of you.


----------

